# طريقة تصنيع صابون القوالب



## محمد ميقاتى (19 يوليو 2011)

الى اصحاب الخبرة فى مجال الكيماويات والمنظفات
ارغب فى طريقة صحيحة لتصنيع صابون القوالب
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد ميقاتى (20 يوليو 2011)

ايه يا جماعة طب فين الخبراء الجامدين
ده مش اول موضوع اكتبه ومحدش يرد عليه خالص


----------



## سامى جويدة (20 يوليو 2011)

أنضم اليك أخى محمد فى طلبك وياريت من عنده علم يفيدنا به لان زكاة العلم اخراجه وجزاكم الله خير وشكرا لمن يرد علينا


----------



## bdraan (2 ديسمبر 2011)

لا تبخلو بمعلومه تفيد الناس من لديه معلومه مفيده فليدلي بها للافاده


----------

